# borla exhaust



## MIC1008 (Oct 25, 2004)

has anyone installed the borla system on their 2004. pros, cons. any info would be a great help


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

MIC1008 said:


> has anyone installed the borla system on their 2004. pros, cons. any info would be a great help


did you check out the exhuast sounds data base here in the fourm. look up exhuast :cheers


----------



## MIC1008 (Oct 25, 2004)

I did check that. it was good info. I was more curious about ease of installation and if it really sounded like that. the Borla site just offered a V8 engine sound but not one that was actually on a GTO. you know how GM cars and Ford products seem to sound a little different even with the same mufflers. It would be awful to have my car sound like a Mustang. :rofl:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I've heard it on a few cars and personally don't like it......


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not sure about Borla, but the MagnaFlow cat-back went in with ease. But if you want a loud exhaust, this isn't the one for you. It's pretty tame but I heard that systems with x-pipes normally make exhausts quieter instead of louder unless you have aggressive mufflers to go with it. But that's cool with me. Keeping the goat as a sleeper and below the radar is what I want.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

I had it on my '04 for 3 weeks. My sound clip may be in that other thread... not sure. Personally, I didn't like it. It sounded awesome at WOT but since I'm a rather non-aggressive driver, I rarely heard it at WOT. Under normal driving conditions, it gives an exotic sound, similar to a Ferrari. I was looking for Nascar, which I achieved by having the resonators removed and glass pack muffler installed. I can't tell you about the ease of installation since I had a muffler shop put the Borla on for me. But he didn't mention any problems. Incidentally, I still have the Borla if you decide to go that route and want a great deal on a very slightly used system. PM me and let me know.


----------



## MIC1008 (Oct 25, 2004)

thanks for all of the info. I have heard from others that they did not really like the sound of the borla. I have opted instead to go with a flowmaster system with high flow cats. I will let everyone know how I like it. hopefully it will be here by the weekend.


----------



## MIC1008 (Oct 25, 2004)

so I installed my flowmaster exhaust and random technology high flow cats today. it took 2 of us 2 hours to install(helped a lot to have a lift and air tools). installation was smooth. not 1 rattle or leak. alignment is good. sounds is excellent. the only modifcation needed is that 2 holes on the cats needed to be drilled bigger for the hardware that they sent me. 


arty: 

p.s. local law enforcement has already taken notice  

happy motoring


----------

